# Allen-Bradley mit Profibus als Feldbus -> Vor- und Nachteile



## Stbu78 (25 März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein kleines Problem. Für einen Kunden in Nordamerika soll eine Rockwellsteuerung eingesetzt werden. Es stehen drei Feldbussysteme zur auswahl. Wobei versucht werden soll möglichst eine Durchgängiges Bussystem zu erhalten.

1. DeviceNet
2. Ethernet
3. Profibus

DeviceNet ist allerdings schon ausgeschieden, weil damit nur eine übertragungsrate von 500 kbit/s möglich ist und man dort auf 100m begrenzt ist.

Ethernet ist in meinen augen eine sehr gute wahl, jedoch ist es verhälnismäßig teuer und unsere Standardisierten SEW-Movimot´s gibt es nicht mit einer Ethernetschnittstelle. Alternativ hierzu gibt es in meiner Firma noch Danfoss und Rockwell als FU. Beide FU´s auch mit Ethernet, jedoch nur die von Rockwell lassen sich über RSLogix5000 konfigurieren.
Ethernet wäre also theoretisch als Durchgängiges Feldbussystem möglich. Jetzt haben wir allerdings Lieferanten die ihre Teilgewerke nur mit Profibus ausliefern... Ich weiß das es von der Firma SST bzw. ProSoft eine Profibus-Baugruppe für Rockwell gibt welche scheinbar auch eine Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit von 12Mbit/s schafft aber welche Einschränkungen ergeben sich dann für die Bedienung der Rockwellsteuerung?

Der Typ von Rockwell, welcher für meine Firma zuständig ist, sagt das es bezüglich der Geschwindigkeit, der Diagnosefähigkeit etc. Einschränkungen gibt. Ausserdem muss man die CPU ab und an Stoppen. Aber das muss ich bei der S7 ja auch.

Siemens hingegen meint das es mit dem Profibus keinerlei Probleme in Verbindung mit Rockwell gibt.

Beide Aussagen waren ja irgendwie klar. Jeder möchte seinen eigenen scheiß verkaufen. Aber wie ist es nun Wirklich?
Momentan kann ich mir vorstellen als Feldbussystem, Ethernet einzusetzen und bei den teilnehmer die nur Profibus können eine Insellösung zu machen.
Da ist aber dann noch das problem mit den Antrieben. Es werden ca. 600 FU´s werden, aufgeteilt auf mehrere CPU´s. Und von SEW bekommen wir eben den besten Preis. Was sich natürlich bei der Menge dann durchaus bemerkbar macht.

Also lange rede kurzer Sinn....

Kann mir jemand sagen welche Vor- und Nachteile der Profibus als Singlelösung in Verbindung mit einer Rockwell-CPU hat? Was ist möglich und was geht nicht? Diagnose, Geschwindigkeit, Einsatz von Diagnose-Repeater etc.

Ich bin um zahlreiche Rückmeldungen sehr dankbar.

Stefan


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (25 März 2008)

Profibus an AB habe ich noch nie gemacht.
Aber in meinem letzen Projekt waren alle dezentralen IOs, Antriebe, Wiegecontroller, Ventilinseln auf Ethernet.
War alles einfach zu handeln.
Die Antriebe waren Powerflex von AB. Einfach anzubinden und zu konfigurieren. Allerdings brauchten wir nur schnell / langsam.
Rockwell hat auch starke Tools im Bauch wie RSNetworks for Ethernet, mit dem Du eine Diagnose Deines Buses machen kannst.
Die Verkabelung könntest Du theoretisch mit normalen Patchkablen machen (keine Garatine auf Funktion)
Ich denke, wenn Du wirklich soviele Antriebe brauchst, kannst Du mit Rockwell  auch über den Preis sprechen, da mir ein Vertriebsmann mal gesagt hat, Rockwell will sich auf dem deutschen Markt ausdehnen.

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Stbu78 (26 März 2008)

Hallo AUDSUPERUSER,

erstmal danke für die schnelle antwort.
Das die konfortabelste Lösung erstmal die Antriebe von Rockwell sind, ist nicht abzustreiten. Die gehen auch tatsächlich mit dem Preis runter, allerdings sind die momentan trotzdem noch über dem von SEW und Danfoss. Derzeit ist meine Firma einer der größten Kunden von Rockwell in Europa und die Preise sind dadurch auch niedriger als bei anderen Kunden.
Aber das ist ja eigentlich auch nicht das Hauptthema, es geht viel mehr darum, wenn möglich ein durchgängiges Bussystem zu erhalten und da steht Profibus ganz vorne. Das problem hierbei ist, das es eben bisher weder von Siemens noch von Rockwell eine akzeptable Aussage gibt was es hierbei zu beachten gibt und was uns die Entscheidung für ein GO oder NO GO leichter machen würde.
Wie erwähnt ist bei einigen Fremdgewerken in der Anlage nur Profibus eingesetzt und an der Stelle keine Alternative möglich. Eine kombination von Ethernet als Hauptfeldbus und Profibus als gekoppelte Insellösung ist natürlich möglich. Das ist aber dann erst DIE Lösung wenn wir uns sicher sind das ein durchgängiger Bus (Profibus) nicht möglich ist, bzw. zuviele abstriche gemacht werden müssen.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## sensei1 (26 März 2008)

Soweit ich weiss gibt es zumindest für die Movidrives eine Ethernet/IP (korrekte Bezeichnung von Rockwell)Schnittstelle von SEW, alternativ ein Ethernet/IP-Systembus SEW Gateway


----------



## M_o_t (28 März 2008)

Hi,

ich hatte einmal das Vergnügen  mit Profibuskarte bei Allen-Bradley. In dem Moment als ich das Programm auf das Eprom geschrieben habe ist die Profibuskarte immer ausgestiegen, und zwar so daß sie neu parametriert werden mußte. Also Profibuskarte ziehen dann Programm sichern. Funktion selbst war soweit ich mich erinnere ok.

Gruß
Silke


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (29 März 2008)

Hallo Stefan

Festo bietet für RW Ventilinseln mit Ethernetanschluss an. Falls Du so etwas in Deinem Projekt brauchst, frag doch mal an.

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Maxl (15 April 2008)

Wir haben Profibus einige male in Kombination mit SLC500 eingesetzt. Das lief auch ganz ok. Lediglich beim Adressieren der FlexIO Module muss man ein wenig aufpassen (bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher: Entweder brauchen DI-Module zusätzliche O-Daten oder umgekehrt). Mit Compactlogix sollte es ebenfalls funktionieren.

Die Baudraten von Profibus und DeviceNet sind nur indirekt vergleichbar, da Profibus einen wesentlich größeren Protokoll-Overhead hat und daher die Nutzdatenrate nicht so hoch ist. Effektiv ist ein 1.5 MBit/s Profibus nicht schnelle als DeviceNet mit 500kBit/s.

Ein massiver Nachteil von Profibus in Nordamerika ist sicherlich, dass den dort keiner kennt. Im Störungsfall muss man meist selber ran.

Hab jetzt mal nachgesehen. MoviMot Feldverteiler gibts auch für DeviceNet. Durch Reduzierung der Baudrate am DeviceNet kann man auch die maximalen Kabellängen erhöhen. Im Zweifelsfall können auch mehrere DeviceNet Stränge verwendet werden.

Meine Empfehlung: Wenn möglich, in Nordamerika ausschließlich DeviceNet (oder Ethernet/IP wenn der Kunde das zulässt).


mfg
Maxl


----------



## Kiste2002 (12 Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
Wir haben mehrere Rockwellsteuerungen mit Profibus erfolgreich im Einsatz gebracht. Es handelt sich dabei um eine ContolLogix und wird mit der SST-Karte bestückt die die Schnittstelle zum Profibus bildet. Die mitgelieferte Software für die SST-Karte ist einfach zu bedienen und und auch die Erstellung der ProfibusKonfig ist easy wenn man mit schon mal eine Konfiguration gemacht hat. Über den Profibus werden u.a. auch die ET200 und Danfoss Umrichter angesteuert. Man hat auch die komplette Profibus Diagnose zur Verfügung. Es will natürlich jeder gerne sein eigenen Kram verkaufen. Mit der SST-Karte wird auch das Beispielprogramm für die RSLogix 5000 mitgeliefert was, wenn man es in die Steuerung geladen hat, auch sofort mit der SST-Karte anfängt Daten auszutauschen. 
Der Nachteil ist halt das man nicht die geschätzte Durchgängigkeit bis zu den einzelnen Teilnehmer hat, da RSLinx nur bis zur SST-Karte kommt.


----------

